
The file uploader that - based2
https://uppy.io/
======
based2
[https://github.com/transloadit/uppy](https://github.com/transloadit/uppy)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/7mlnoh/next_open_so...](https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/7mlnoh/next_open_source_file_uploader_for_web_browsers/)

